# When men were men and trees were skeeered



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2017)

OLd Mc's were so heavy- Gramps Had a love hate relationship with his- He loved to hate it. Pulling on cord and cussing- Never helped but I did learn lot's of new words at young age. The big double ended beast- Had to break down men fast- That thing looks scary to even carry let alone use. Enough steel in it to make a small car. Had to take snow blower in for repair. Repair shop has had these on display for 30 yrs.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 16, 2017)

As I'm getting older .. I'm glad some things are getting lighter .. and easier to start ... I have thrown chain saws away after I pulled on the cord till I couldn't pull no more .. any kind of pull start equipment will cause a lot of cussing ..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> As I'm getting older .. I'm glad some things are getting lighter .. and easier to start ... I have thrown chain saws away after I pulled on the cord till I couldn't pull no more .. any kind of pull start equipment will cause a lot of cussing ..


This is very true- when They don't start I buy new and give the old one to the kids- My way of getting even.....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 16, 2017)

I had a two man saw I bought at auction for the motor on it. Was built in the 40's using a Harley V-Twin and had a 7+foot bar on it. We did start it and used it once but the thing was just way too scary. Used a gear box so the bar was flat to the ground, made short work of whacking down a tree but not so good for cutting up once it was down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2017)

Been awhile since i ran one like that

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2017)

above dad on right-gramps and conway on Far left Old fishing buddy. Probably 1951 Making RR ties N. Idaho

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 16, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Been awhile since i ran one like that
> 
> View attachment 122240
> 
> View attachment 122241



I like in the last picture how all those logs in the background have already been cut top and bottom. For log cabins?


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2017)

And while going back in time elk hunting 1962

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I like in the last picture how all those logs in the background have already been cut top and bottom. For log cabins?



Hewed RR ties

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2017)

Last pic was a posed picture. Needless to say Mother was not happy with this one. I know all the people in pics- They are all gone. So is cabin- burned down next summer

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## bench1holio (Feb 17, 2017)

@Mike1950 whos the young bloke in the last picture with the bottle of liquor and hand full of cards?


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> @Mike1950 whos the young bloke in the last picture with the bottle of liquor and hand full of cards?



Him...... aaa.... an 12 yr old mike1950. The older man was a Motorcycle cop. Dad was a TV and radio tech -fixed their radios. That is Dan's service revolver strapped around my waist. AS I said above Mom was not happy- but it was a posed picture. I have a few more of that trip and the next one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2017)

Ps- The liquor was dads favorite Prince Aleskis Vodka...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2017)

I had an old McCullough model 1010 I believe it was. Approx 50cc, pointed ignition, all metal, loud as heck, don't really know why they called it a muffler, lol. Ran a 20:1 mix, was super strong running and was my go to saw for most ground operations. It was heavy, just set it on the log and pull the trigger and chips would fly as it chewed through it. The Ives stole that saw and a few others of mine that where not replaceable. I do wish I still had that saw, I completely rebuilt it with new old stock parts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bench1holio (Feb 17, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Him...... aaa.... an 12 yr old mike1950. The older man was a Motorcycle cop. Dad was a TV and radio tech -fixed their radios. That is Dan's service revolver strapped around my waist. AS I said above Mom was not happy- but it was a posed picture. I have a few more of that trip and the next one.



Awsome!...Totally innocent I know, but i can see why mum was a bit pissed about it, you've got your under age drinking, gambling and firearms!

ya gotta love the memories that old photos bring up!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> Awsome!...Totally innocent I know, but i can see why mum was a bit pissed about it, you've got your under age drinking, gambling and firearms!
> 
> ya gotta love the memories that old photos bring up!



ehh note the cigarette - it was a pall mall. What a group of men. I was the youngest at 12
. Second youngest was an older guy 19. Yikes 56 yrs ago

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## bench1holio (Feb 18, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> ehh note the cigarette - it was a pall mall. What a group of men. I was the youngest at 12
> . Second youngest was an older guy 19. Yikes 56 yrs ago



Good times!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> Good times!



That it was- a lifetime ago.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 18, 2017)

@Mike1950 thanks for sharing, I really enjoy the peak into the life and fun memories of others.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

